# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - driver = drejtues

## Reiart

Na shpjegoni se cfare eshte "driver".

----------


## DArtur21

Tani per perkthimin e fjalez "driver".

Une e perkthej "driver" ne shqip me "rrotor"

Rrotori (ang. driver) eshte programi qe perdor sistemi operativ per te vene ne pune nje pjese elektronike (ang. hardware).

Shnet!





> driver = drejtues





> Driver-pa ndryshuar-Fjala është për një pjesë shtesë( e ngjajshme me softuerin) për kompjuter e cila e vë në lëvizje
> një pjesë të kompjuterit p.sh.me ndihmën e një driveri vehet në lëvizje(pas instalimit) DVD njësia apo CD njësia në kompjuter

----------

